# S8 HYM private reg for sale



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Ads in category Accessories For Sale


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Where?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/advert-view-details-442.html


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Don't you just hate adds that state offers!!!! please
I'll start the ball rolling £1


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

wouldn't know how much this reg would be worth. You can buy em off dvla website now for £250 + £80 fee.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I think you will find that includes fee Snell, but it never makes for an easy sale if seller wont give a clue, as many will be afraid of insulting the person selling, even offers around £??? helps ,had agood un Shane or are you working 
Geo
Ps maybe hyjacking thread but its keeping it at the front :lol:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

George,
As I know you are a serious person I will take it that your offer was serious. Well I will increse your offer by 10 fold. 8O 
I may be interested, but agree with what you said, What price range?

Steve


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

How about this

SJ07HYM

£399 + £80

HY07SNJ

Same price

JS07HYM

Same price

MO 02 HOM

£800 + £80

SC07HYM How about this Scott?

£1400 + £80


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Or K15 MND ...delivered by Santa!


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Geo
Thanks for the offer, however you have been out bid. :wink: 

We was going to replace the 694 with a S820 Hymer, but changed our minds, the plan was to put the plate on the 820 with the 694's reg going onto the Smart, but now we may change the Smart, so S8 HYM is up for grabs. If that makes sence.

To get our money back we would need around £550


----------

